# Rust by Facepunch Studios



## snap (Jul 5, 2016)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/6d/Rust_videogame_logo.png

The only aim in Rust is to survive. To do this you will need to overcome struggles such as hunger, thirst and cold. Build a fire. Build a shelter. Kill animals for meat. Protect yourself from other players, and kill them for meat. Create alliances with other players and form a town. Whatever it takes to survive.


Developer - Facepunch Studios

Publisher - Facepunch Studios


Useful links:


Steam


News - Rust Hu


Rust Wiki - Wiki


Rust on Reddi


Rustafie


----------



## hsr (Jul 5, 2016)

inb4 "I give this game 4 days"


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2016)

I'll start with screenshots
1080p , no AA, no Bloom, no sun glare.... so medium settings
*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/270596594686468131/75B371A5045D08A3A8D75B0894FAC2A2C8A282DE/


*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/270596594686469287/00A4F7B7DEE100727F66F7D97AF6CD5D2EC0F58C/


----------



## Desmond (Jul 5, 2016)

How many Rust players here?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> How many Rust players here?



Me, ven, Doc(hsr), vegeta, rock, dvj, zero, vader, gagan, fusion from dota group on whatsapp

and couple of more guys from TDF


----------



## Desmond (Jul 5, 2016)

But Rust has been around for a while now, why the sudden interest?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 5, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> But Rust has been around for a while now, why the sudden interest?


Objective of the game: Start a server build and craft as fast as possible, establish different bases, then hunt down whoever comes later (newbies) .... Telling them tats the point of the game......

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> *The only aim in Rust is to survive*. To do this you will need to overcome struggles such as hunger, thirst and cold. Build a fire. Build a shelter. Kill animals for meat. Protect yourself from other players, and kill them for meat. Create alliances with other players and form a town. Whatever it takes to survive.
> 
> 
> Developer - Facepunch Studios
> ...



That can be easily done in this game.. food and water is abundantly available .....


----------



## snap (Jul 5, 2016)

:salty:


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2016)

*em-uploads.s3.amazonaws.com/avatars/482819_original.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

[youtube]gbJX9FMdTKw[/youtube]

PS: It is no longer true that when you get killed, your tools generate XP for you when used by the enemy. The video was recorded before the fix to this particular thing. Though it is still a mechanism that if I craft a tool and give it to some guy, i will get XP when that guy uses.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 8, 2016)

Can someone explain to me how building stability works? It seems sporadic. Sometimes even if I put a column under a floor it's stability is still less than 100%

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## snap (Aug 25, 2016)




----------

